# Cedric Gracia seriously injured at Val di Sol



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

On June 1, Cedric Gracia hit a tree during World Cup DH practice in Val di Sol, Italy. He sustained injuries to his femur and hip. Details are sparse but it looks like they are still trying to stabilize him and surgery has not yet occured to repair the damage.

From Facebook:
It's been three days that Cedric is hospitalized in Trento, for now the news aren’t good because he is losing blood in the fractures, so he isn’t in condition to be transferred somewhere. Cedric is very touched by your post whether sponsors or fans, without forget his family and friends.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

update today from Cedric himself: 
Hello to everyone, just thank you for all the messages, it’s incredible! My situation at the hospital has not changed too much for the moment. Soon as I get more stable I may be transferred to Toulouse for suggery. Just a big thanks to the doctor and nurses of Santa Chiara hospital in Trento for their work and their kindness!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow that sucks. Best wishes and hopes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

prayers to cedric! keep strong brother.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.
I have no doubt they'll be able to repair the damage, I just wonder how long it will take for his recovery and what this means for him in the future.

Best wishes for the best results with this!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

These racers are all immortal till something like this happens, then not so much.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw the crash on vital, didnt look good. brake issues, i think it was? anyhow, hopin he gets better quick.


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Best wishes to you Cedric ... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hope a speedy recovery for you... Hope it's as fast as you ride, cause you'll be back in no time at all :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

Any update on Cedric?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Cedric Gracia interview:
Sounds like he's on his way to recovery, but I'm guessing it's going to be a long road ahead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

The right name is Val di Sole, it means Sun Valley. To tell the truth usually it is an alpine valley with little sun and lot of rain, probably the name helps the tourism...


----------

